# Excel Diagramm 12 Werte



## Stephan535 (16. August 2007)

Hallo!
Ich habe eine Frage:
Ich habe bisher mit Excel XP gearbeitet, jetzt habe ich Excel 2007. Da ist mir ein Problem aufgefallen:
Ich kann meine Diagramme die den Montsumsatz vergleichen nicht erstellen/verändern. Die alten Diagramm aus XP werden aber korrekt angezeigt. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass Excel 2007 nur mit 10 Datensätzen arbeiten kann.
Habe ich da recht? Und:* was mache ich jetzt*? Es muss doch möglich sein ein Diagramm zu erstellen, dass die Monatsumsaätze Janur bis Februar vergleicht!

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe
Stephan


----------



## Leola13 (17. August 2007)

Hai,



> Excel 2007 nur mit 10 Datensätzen arbeiten kann.
> Habe ich da recht?



Nein. 

Wo genau liegt dein Problem ? Fehlermeldung ? 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Stephan535 (17. August 2007)

Wenn ich meine in Excel XP erstellte Datei öffne, dort das Diagramm für 2006 nehme und die verweise auf das Arbeitsblatt Ümsätze 2007 änder will, bekomme ich immer die Meldung: *Eine Formel in diesem Arbeitsblatt enthält einen oder mehrere ungültige Bezüge.Überprüfen Sie, ob der Pfad, der Name der Arbeitsmappe und der Name des Bereiches oder des Zellbezugs korrekt sind.*
Die gleiche Meldung erhalte ich auch, wenn ich ein neues Diagramm erstellen will ab dem 11. Datum. Bis dahin ist alles i.O.


----------

